# Bermuda runners sticking up/browning



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

I've searched this topic but it seems it could go multiple ways. My bermuda lawn is slowly browning more and more. I can see the runners really popping upright, and browning, if that makes sense. Since they are the thick part of the runner it's even more obvious to see.

For context, in OK we had a record amount of rainfall that literally stopped overnight. I've been watering very deep twice a week as suggested by multiple people. If anything I'm on the higher side of water so I'm not quite sure this is simply heat related?

I also recently had my blades sharpened, I use a Honda mulcher. It's set one notch about the lowest setting.

edit: Of course after seeing the photos I posted it really doesn't look too bad, they didn't quite capture what I'm trying to explain. But when walking around barefoot the thick cut brown runners almost poke your feet.


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

It almost has the appearance you would get when you scalp, and you see all the roots sticking up from cutting too short. This is something I haven't seen before. Could it be the runners aren't able to tack down due to compacted soil, and the rotory mower is sucking them up as it clips?


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I have this as well and it's been driving me crazy because my lawn looked great at the beginning of May. There's just been die back in large areas that look exactly like your photos. I upped my HOC from .75 to 1.25 in the last two weeks and it's been greening back up in some areas. I figure it's got to be heat issues as it's really heated up in the last month. I'll be curious to see what others say in this thread.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Almost looks deficient in something or got a disease or fungus. When was the last time you put out a herbicide/fertilizer?


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

@Art_Vandelay

Lawn guys did some starter fertilizer and spot treatment about 3-4 weeks ago. I was worried since I did my own fertilizer prior to them, but made sure I dumped plenty of water. And again literally no rain. Photo is a month ago.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

flynavy812 said:


> @Art_Vandelay
> 
> Lawn guys did some starter fertilizer and spot treatment about 3-4 weeks ago. I was worried since I did my own fertilizer prior to them, but made sure I dumped plenty of water. And again literally no rain. Photo is a month ago.


Looks good a month ago! I'd bump my mower up one notch, give it a couple of weeks and see if it doesn't look better. Almost like you're stuck in a scalp


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

@Art_Vandelay That photo is the same height as I'm at now. I really think going from 10 inches of rain a fricken week to absolutely 0 had to have some impact. I need to get a tuna can and run a real test too. Anytime I read about heat stress it seems water solves it pretty fast but I'm not seeing results.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm saying your thatch later may be catching up to your mowing height. How long has it been since you scalped? I'm just starting at the easiest thing to address


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

@Art_Vandelay Oh ok gotcha didn't think of that. Funny enough, I actually bought the green works dethatcher off Facebook, "lightly used" the guy told me he ran it backwards as it works better. So I thought I would be smart going to the lowest setting since the tines are somewhat bent against the way they should go. Those few test areas were absolutely toast and are very very slowly recovering. Didn't really seem like much thatch came up either.

To your question though, I scalped and bagged in April of this year. Prior to me moving in, the backyard was neglected and from what I heard, had weeds almost to the top of the fence for what its worth.

edit: And I think I understand what you mean now, I'll bump it up its just going to be painful waiting for it to grow enough to even cut on the next setting.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I agree with @Art_Vandelay. You could bump your mower up a notch or you could go down a notch or two for one mow and then back up to your current height.


----------

